# Gesetzliche Kündigungsfrist



## waldy (1 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
eine Frage, wieviel Wochen beträgt gesetzliche Kündigungsfrist .
Ich habe Zeitvertrag für 2 Jahre und arbeite bei Firma schon seit 
9 Monaten ( 6 monaten davon Proberzeit waren gewesen) .

Und in meine Arbeitsvetrag steht nur Kundigun frist nach  gesetzliche Kündigungsfrist .

Wievielwoche habe ich Kündigungfrist ?

gruß waldy


----------



## HeizDuese (1 Juni 2008)

Die Dauer spielt für den Arbeitnehmer - im Gegensatz zum Arbeitgeber KEINE Rolle.

Die ges. Kündigungsfrist für den Arbeitgeber beträgt 4 Wochen zum Monotsende, oder zum 15. jeden Monats.

Wichtig: Die Kündigung *muss schriftlich* erfogen - mündliche Kündigungen (auch mit Zeugen) sind unwirksam.

Wenn im Arbeitsvertrag, oder im Tarif etwas anderes steht, kann der Arbeitnehmer die für sich bessere Reglung anwenden (Günstigerreglung).


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2008)

@HeizDuese: Du gibst mehr Informationen wie nötig und dann sind diese auch noch teilweise falsch. 


@Waldy: Wenn die gesetzliche Kündigungsfrist gilt, gilt: 4 Wochen zum          Monatsende nach § 622 Abs. 1 BGB

Quelle: http://www.felser.de/eigenkuendigung-arbeitnehmer.html


----------



## HeizDuese (1 Juni 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> @Waldy: Wenn die gesetzliche Kündigungsfrist gilt, gilt: 4 Wochen zum          Monatsende nach § 622 Abs. 1 BGB
> 
> Quelle: http://www.felser.de/eigenkuendigung-arbeitnehmer.html



*Das* ist falsch!

Richtig   :

*Kündigungsfristen*

* Das Arbeitsverhältnis eines Arbeitnehmers kann während                     der ersten zwei Jahre mit einer Frist von vier Wochen zum                     15. oder zum Ende eines Kalendermonats gekündigt werden.                     Nach zwei Jahren beträgt die Kündigungsfrist einen                     Monat zum Monatsende. Nach 5, 8, 10, 12, 15, 20 Jahren des                     Bestehens des Arbeitsverhältnisses verlängert sich                     diese Frist um jeweils einen Monat. Soweit nichts anderes                     vereinbart ist, können Arbeitnehmer immer mit einer                     Frist von 4 Wochen zum 15. oder zum Ende eines Kalendermonats                   kündigen.*


Ich habe selber zum 15. in diesem Jahr gekündigt und mein AG hat mir alle Steine in den Weg gelegt, die er gefunden hatte (wollte eigentich zum Monatsende kündigen)  - es geht zum 15. (war damit beim Anwalt für Arbeitsrecht- und der weiß es nun mal)  !


*BGB § 622 Absatz 1   *http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__622.html / http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%BCndigungsfristen_im_Arbeitsrecht:

_1) Das Arbeitsverhältnis eines Arbeiters oder eines Angestellten (Arbeitnehmers) kann mit einer Frist von vier Wochen zum *Fünfzehnten* oder zum Ende eines Kalendermonats gekündigt werden.

_Hier noch die andere Info zum Günstigkeitsprinzip *TVG § 4 Absatz 3*: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tvg/__4.html / http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Günstigkeitsprinzip


----------



## waldy (1 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
danke  für hilfe.
Und für mich es bedeutet, wenn ich schreibe Kündigung selber, ich muss auf jeden Fall 4 Wochen dann abwarten.

Tja, die Frage , ob wird 4 Woche neue Arbeitgeber auf mich warten .


gruß waldy


----------



## crash (1 Juni 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke  für hilfe.
> Und für mich es bedeutet, wenn ich schreibe Kündigung selber, ich muss auf jeden Fall 4 Wochen dann abwarten.
> 
> ...



Wenn man unbedingt schnell weg will
kann man ja auch ein bischen nachhelfen
so dass der Chef einen fristlos kündigt.
Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele.

*Das soll jetzt keine Aufforderung sein das zu tun!!!
Ich wollte nur die Möglichkeit aufzeigen!*


----------



## HeizDuese (1 Juni 2008)

Tja - die Frist von 4 Wochen ist gesetzlich für eine ordentliche (und schriftliche) Kündigung vorgeschrieben. 
Maßgeblich für die Dauer ist übrigens der Tag des Eingangs der Kündigung beim AG und *nicht der Tag, an dem die Kündigung verfasst, oder verschickt wurde!*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie dein AG so drauf ist (die wenigsten freuen sich, wenn ein Mitarbeiter die Firma verlässt) - aber alternativ kann man versuchen mit dem AG einen Aufhebungsvertrag zu machen - da muss der AG aber mitmachen- dann wird der bestehende Arbeitsvertrag in beiderseitigem Einverständnis zu einem festgelegten Zeitpunkt aufgehoben. Das gibt es aber nur (aus o.g. Gründen) nur sehr selten - also: schriftlich (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) kündigen - und dann 4 Wochen zum 15. oder zum Monatsende. Diese Fristen sind allen AG bekannt und so sollte dein neuer (trotz Termindruck  ) auch damit rechnen, dass ein neuer Mitarbeiter, der bereits in einem Beschäftigungsverhältis ist, nicht früher wechseln kann.


----------



## HeizDuese (1 Juni 2008)

crash schrieb:


> Wenn man unbedingt schnell weg will
> kann man ja auch ein bischen nachhelfen
> so dass der Chef einen fristlos kündigt.
> Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele.
> ...



Tja - sicher gibt's da was. Aber ich habe mich nie zu solchen Sachen hinreißen lassen, selbst dann nicht, als mein Ex-Chef "unfeine" Methoden angewandt hat (vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof dafür -aber ist nicht mein Stil).


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Juni 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für hilfe.
> Und für mich es bedeutet, wenn ich schreibe Kündigung selber, ich muss auf jeden Fall 4 Wochen dann abwarten.
> 
> Tja, die Frage , ob wird 4 Woche neue Arbeitgeber auf mich warten .


 
Da du ja ohnehin vor hast zu gehen ... Hast du mit deinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber schon mal darüber gesprochen ...? Im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen kann man auch alles außerhalb einer gesetzlichen Regelung klären ...

Außerdem, wenn dein neuer Arbeitgeber in Ordnung ist, dann wird er wissen, dass niemand so mir nichts dir nichts aus einem bestehenden Arbeitsverhältnis aussteigen kann und somit wird er auch wissen, dass du ggf. eine Kündigungsfrist einzuhalten hast und wird somit (gerne ?) auf dich warten ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## HeizDuese (1 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Da du ja ohnehin vor hast zu gehen ... Hast du mit deinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber schon mal darüber gesprochen ...? Im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen kann man auch alles außerhalb einer gesetzlichen Regelung klären ...
> LL



... wo kein Käger ist ...

gesetzlich bleibt alles andere UNWIRKSAM - wenn es jemand im nachhinein drauf anlegen sollte. Wenn man sich einig ist, die die ges. Vorgaben nicht eingehalten werden, muss der bestehende Vertrag aufgehoben werden - dann ist es "sauber" abgewickelt.

Aber nicht alle Chefs sind böse   - wenn man sich einigermaßen sicher ist kann man es ja mit "... wo kein Käger ist ..." probieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Juni 2008)

"wo kein Kläger" klingt so hart ...
Ich finde "im gegenseitigem Einvernehmen" schöner ...


----------



## HeizDuese (1 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> "wo kein Kläger" klingt so hart ...
> Ich finde "im gegenseitigem Einvernehmen" schöner ...



Natürlich - ist auch meine bevorzugte Variante - wenn einer gehen will - kann man eh kaum noch was machen, weil meistens die "Würfel" schon gefallen sind - es ändert also nichts mehr, es verzögert oder verschiebt das Ganze nur.

Leider habe ich bei meinem letzten "Abgang" die "dunkle Seite der Macht" D) kennen gelernt - hat aber auch nichts genützt - mein neuer Chef hat "mitgespielt" und so war ich dann 14 Tage später als geplant bei Ihm. Dafür hatte die alte Firma alle Unannehmlichtkeiten mit einer 1/2 Gehaltsabrechnung, Urlaub, und Steuerkarte für 1/2 Monat - schön blöd - wie gesagt hat meinem alten Chef eh nix gebracht.

Egal- das ist nun Geschichte


----------



## waldy (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo,



> Da du ja ohnehin vor hast zu gehen ... Hast du mit deinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber schon mal darüber gesprochen ...?


 - ja, neue Arbeitgeber brauchter einer zum sofortigen Einstellung, 4 Wochen war für ihn zu lang, leider .

gruß waldy


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Juni 2008)

... du solltest nicht mit deinem neuen Chef, sondern mit deinem alten Chef sprechen ...


----------



## zotos (7 Juni 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> - ja, neue Arbeitgeber brauchter einer zum sofortigen Einstellung, 4 Wochen war für ihn zu lang, leider .
> 
> gruß waldy



Das schränkt die Auswahl ja ziemlich ein. 

Viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche.


----------



## maxi (7 Juni 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> - ja, neue Arbeitgeber brauchter einer zum sofortigen Einstellung, 4 Wochen war für ihn zu lang, leider .
> 
> gruß waldy


 

Dann muss da eh etwas faul sein.
Arbeitsverhältnisse gehen in der Regel nicht von Heute auf Morgen.
Werden einige AG schimpen wenn ich das hier schreibe. Es ist jedoch meien Erfahrung und das was ich in fachlichen Schulungen gelernt habe.

Kurzfristig angesetze feste Arbeitskräfte werden kurzfristig gesucht.
Langfristig angesetzte feste Arbeitskräfte werden langfristig gesucht.

Klar kann es zu Engpässen oder unerwarteten Aufträgen kommen.
Diese werden aber meist durch inanspruchnahme eines Personalmangement oder für teuer Geld dafür meist Top Arbeit durch einen Suberer gedeckt.
Ein halbwegs ausgebildeter Unternehmer plant in die Zukunft und mindestens über einen Zeitrahmen von 2 Jahren, bei einer AG oder grossen gmbH über 5-10 Jahre.

Bei einer Firma die Heute jemanden sucht, aber in 4 Wochen nicht mehr ist vorsicht geboten. Es kann alles passen und einfach ein sonderfall sein. In der Regl ist da jedoch etwas Faul an der Geschichte.

Auf Zeitvertärge lässt man sich in userer Branche nur aus 2 Gründen ein.
Es gibt gut Geld dafür oder der AN bringt sich dadurch in eine gute Position.
Beispiel: Du bist Meister, Techniker oder Ingeneuer und hast mit deiner Arbeitskraft Anlagen zu tun die eine hohe Einarbeitung oder langfristige Wartung erfordern. Du hast einen Zeitvertrag über 1 Jahr oder 2 Jahre.
Nach Ablauf der Zeit hat der AG ein Problem. Der Vertrag läuft aus und das Verhältniss ist beendet.
Nun muss er die Arbeitskraft neu abdecken. Hierzu kann es sich nun um einen neuen Mitarbeiter bemühen, dessen Qualitäten er nicht kennt und der wieder lange Einarbeitung etc. benötigt. Oder versuchen den momentanen Mitarbeiter zu halten. Dieser kann 100% auf bestehenden Nivoe weiter arbeiten, bzw. andere Vereinbarungen was Zeit etc. anbelangt lassen sich treffen und das Angesammelte Wissen geht nicht verloren, bzw. zur Konkurenz.
Ein weiteres Verhältniss kostet dann einfach.
Mal etwas weit daher gezogen, kennst du das SPielchen ja auch bei unseren Sportlern. Ein junger Fussballer mit wenig Erfahrung bekommt einige hundert Tausend im Jahr für einen 2 Jahres Vertrag. Bringt er die Leistung kostet er danach für einen 4 oder 8 Jahres (8 Jahre sind bei einen Sportler ja schon wie unbefristet) Vertrag einige Millionen.

Bei der ganzen Sache speilt jedoch nicht nur Geld eine Rolle. Auch sozialle Leistungen, Arbeitsbedingungen udn Zeiten. Arbeitsort, Firmenklima, Konjunktur usw.

Falls ich dir einen Ratschlag geben darf. Bei deinen etwas schwuffi Arbeitsverhältnissen würde ich dir Empfehlen in den Vertrag fest Vereinabrungen zu treffen das du jeweils jährlich unaufgefordert ein Zwischenzeugniss bekommst und jährlich eine Gehlatsanpassung stat finden.

Ansonsten würde ich dir bei deinen Spielchen auch eine Mitgliedschaft bei der IGM anraten. Ich wüsste hier im Forum niemanden der mehr Davon provitieren würde als du.

Grüsse


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Juni 2008)

Hallo Waldi

Wenn es mit dem Job nicht geklappt hat, egal. Zurzeit ist es nicht zu schwer einen neuen zufinden. 
Wenn es in der Gegend wo Du wohnst nicht so ist, versuch es mal in Süddeutschland.
Ob Du unbedingt, wie von Maxi vorgeschlagen, in die Gewerkschaft eintreten solltest, möchte ich in Frage stellen.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese Organisationen ohne rot zu werden, 1% Deines Bruttoeinkommen kassieren, wenn Du sie aber brauchst, keinen Finger für einen krumm machen. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------

